# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  28.01.14, 19:00 - Ladies' Night - Театр Музыкальной Комедии

## Mephisto

Ladies' Night
 Комедия.

В основе пьесы - история друзей, которые потеряли в жизни почти все, кроме дружбы, семьи и желания выжить в нашем сумашедшем мире.

Оставшись без работы и надежд на будущее, парни осаждают местные бары, заливая пивом свой досуг, неудавшуюся жизнь и домашние проблемы. Каждый из героев достоин лучшего, но жизнь сложилась так, как сложилась. Правда, двое все-таки пытаются как-то выживать – один выносит горшки в богадельне, другой клеит обои… 

Все изменится благодаря чудесной силе рекламы: в одной из газет "гоп-компания" прочтет объявление. "Мужской стриптиз, только для женщин, вход 200 баксов" - великолепно сложенные атлеты, глядящие с глянцевой страницы, как будто издеваются над бандой неудачников. Но смеется тот, кто смеется последним! Именно так рождаются гениальные проекты: друзья решают  организовать собственное  шоу в знакомом баре и получить возможность заработать хорошие деньги, а заодно доказать окружающим и самим себе, что ничего невозможного нет. Главное – сильно захотеть! Никто из них раньше ничем подобным не занимался, им страшно и смешно одновременно... 

В спектакле участвуют:

Яков Кучеревский
Александр Суворов
Евгений Юхновец, 
Сергей Деревянко
Денис Гранчак
Валерий Швец 
Станислав Ковалевский
Юлия Скарга

Постановка спектакля - Юрий Одинокий (г. Киев)
Хореограф - Павел Ивлюшкин (г. Москва).

Cправки и заказ билетов по тел. (8 048) 777-17-17, 777-17-13
Билеты также можно заказать онлайн на TicketStream (8 048) 788-28-28

----------


## Айкануш

а почем билеты?

----------


## -Ольга-

и мне интересно

----------


## Mephisto

Добавил телефоны

----------


## Honda2777

а что нельзя написать билеты от....

----------


## Aleksey The Greek

ну в общем то и перейти по ссылке не так то уже и сложно:

1

01/12/2009 19:00

01/12/2009 19:20

ГРН40.00 - ГРН160.00

30/12/2009 19:00

30/12/2009 19:20

ГРН40.00 - ГРН160.00

----------


## Valeria87

а таксист когда?

----------


## wertresh

> а таксист когда?


 Таксист 22 декабря

----------


## Valeria87

спс

----------


## Sabrina0702

> ну в общем то и перейти по ссылке не так то уже и сложно:
> 
> 1
> 
> 01/12/2009 19:00
> 
> 01/12/2009 19:20
> 
> ГРН40.00 - ГРН160.00
> ...


 А что значит 19:00-19:20? начало? :smileflag:

----------


## Alvien

> А что значит 19:00-19:20? начало?


 Пока все опаздают и пока все рассядуться......)

Был год назад, даже больше, сидел в первомряду с подругой. Правда пришлось выселять какую то тетку журналистку с наших мест, получили массу удовольствия. Ребята выкладываються на 100%. Сначаланемного нудно, но через мин 10 смеялись почти без остановок) 
Замечательное шоу с дисками и пилами.
Оч рекмендую!

----------


## Sabrina0702

спасибо!

----------


## wertresh

100%!!!!! 
кто еще не был - приходите, не пожалеете

----------


## Малышка24

была 1.12. супер!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! не пожалеете, сходите.

----------


## орхидэя

была уже два раза.море удовольствия.думаю что можно еще и третий раз посмотреть

----------


## Дикая кошка

Согласна на все 100%. Такого заряда положительной энергии я не получала. Почти весь спектакль зал апплодирует. Весь вечер и следующий день улыбка меня не покидала. Приходилось всем объяснять, что 1 декабря я так прекрасно провела вечер.  Всем настоятельно рекомендую. Сама же планирую пойти еще раз с друзьями.

----------


## Шёлковый путь

Мы взяли билеты на 30-е  :smileflag:  Интересно, наши мужья-гомофобы получат такое же удовольствие, как и мы? : )))

----------


## wertresh

> Мы взяли билеты на 30-е  Интересно, наши мужья-гомофобы получат такое же удовольствие, как и мы? : )))


 юмор им точно понравится, а перед вторым актом сводите их в буфет))))

----------


## Шёлковый путь

> юмор им точно понравится, а перед вторым актом сводите их в буфет))))


 Всмысле, шоб наелись и уснули или напились и не могли сфокусировать взгляд? : ))))

----------


## wertresh

> Всмысле, шоб наелись и уснули или напились и не могли сфокусировать взгляд? : ))))


 что бы они смогли расслабится во время мужского стриптиза)

----------


## Акабум

> 1.у тех и у других отличные фигуры
> 2.металлурги работают с  коксом, многие стриптизёры думаю тоже)))))))))))


 Замечательный ответ) А главное, действительно, с чувством юмора))) Поздравляю, Вы выиграли пригласительный на две персоны. Оставьте, пожалуйста свои контактные данные для связи с Вами. 
 Напоминаю, что спектакль состоится сегодня (13.09.2011) в 19:00 в Музкомедии

----------


## LEDY GAGA

> Замечательный ответ) А главное, действительно, с чувством юмора))) Поздравляю, Вы выиграли пригласительный на две персоны. Оставьте, пожалуйста свои контактные данные для связи с Вами. 
>  Напоминаю, что спектакль состоится сегодня (13.09.2011) в 19:00 в Музкомедии


  Аааааа! Спасибо!

----------


## Акабум

Оставьте, пожалуйста, свои координаты) А то без них ни как

----------


## Farmuty

> Дорогие друзья! Только сегодня Вы можете принять участие в розыгрыше пригласительного билета (на две персоны) на спектакль "Ladie`s NIGHT", который пройдет на сцене Театра музыкальной комедии им. М. Водяного 13 сентября в 19:00. 
> 
> Для этого Вам необходимо ответить на следующий вопрос: 
> «Что общего между представителем металлургической промышленности и стриптизёром?» 
> 
> Первые 10 человек, ответившие на вопрос, получат пригласительные!!! (юмор приветствуется)
> Розыгрыш билетов проходит до 15:00 по Киевскому времени.


 
1. У обоих идет работа с металлом  :smileflag:  
2. Как стриптизер, так и металлург играет с огнем  :smileflag: 
3. У обоих есть униформа... только у одного она ограничивается трусами)))

----------


## Акабум

Ещё один замечательный ответ))) Поздравляю Вас!!!!! Вы стали обладательницей хорошего настроения этим вечером, ну и собственно, 2-х пригласительных на спектакль. Оставьте Пожалуйста свои координаты, чтобы мы могли с Вами связаться.

----------


## Farmuty

> Ещё один замечательный ответ))) Поздравляю Вас!!!!! Вы стали обладательницей хорошего настроения этим вечером, ну и собственно, 2-х пригласительных на спектакль. Оставьте Пожалуйста свои координаты, чтобы мы могли с Вами связаться.


 ооо, спасибо!)))

----------


## Акабум

> ооо, спасибо!)))


 не забудьте про контактные данные!

----------


## Farmuty

> не забудьте про контактные данные!


 отправила :smileflag: 
спасибо еще раз!

----------


## одессамарина

> Дорогие друзья! Только сегодня Вы можете принять участие в розыгрыше пригласительного билета (на две персоны) на спектакль "Ladie`s NIGHT", который пройдет на сцене Театра музыкальной комедии им. М. Водяного 13 сентября в 19:00. 
> 
> Для этого Вам необходимо ответить на следующий вопрос: 
> «Что общего между представителем металлургической промышленности и стриптизёром?» 
> 
> Первые 10 человек, ответившие на вопрос, получат пригласительные!!! (юмор приветствуется)
> Розыгрыш билетов проходит до 15:00 по Киевскому времени.


 - у обоих "жаркая" профессия;
-сокращенный срок проф пригодности )))

----------


## Tristar

1) "А" и "Б" сидели на ТРУБЕ, "А" - танцевало, "Б" - сталь отливало 
2) от работы обоих становится жарко

----------


## Акабум

> - у обоих "жаркая" профессия;
> -сокращенный срок проф пригодности )))


 Добрый день) Спасибо за ответ) Вы получаете 2 пригласительных билета на сегодняшнее выступление!!!!
Сообщите, пожалуйста, свои контактные данные.

----------


## Акабум

> 1) "А" и "Б" сидели на ТРУБЕ, "А" - танцевало, "Б" - сталь отливало 
> 2) от работы обоих становится жарко


 Добрый день. Надеемся что этим вечером Вы сможете почувствовать "жаркую" игру актёров сполна))
Вы получаете 2 пригласительных на сегодняшнее выступление. 
Жду Ваши контактные данные в личку)

----------


## Tristar

спасибо огромное, отправил данные

----------


## Наталья86

1. И стриптезёр и металлург держат в руках внушительный предмет.
2. У обоих откровенная одежда.
3. Стриптиз как и металлургия - НАШЕ БУДУЩЕЕ!!!
4. Обое в свою работу вкладывают ДУШУ!!!

----------


## Акабум

> 1. И стриптезёр и металлург держат в руках внушительный предмет.
> 2. У обоих откровенная одежда.
> 3. Стриптиз как и металлургия - НАШЕ БУДУЩЕЕ!!!
> 4. Обое в свою работу вкладывают ДУШУ!!!


 Наталья, спасибо за ответ))) 
Относительно "наше будущее" не знаю, а вот то что "вкладывают душу" - это да!!!
Вы получаете пригласительные на сегодняшний спектакль. Поздравляю Вас!!!
Жду Ваши контактные данные

----------


## KUSYU

1. И те и другие раздеваются когда становиться "жарко".
2. И те и другие работают в стрессовых условиях.
3. И те и другие сначала "накаляют" обстановку...доводят до "плавления", а далее полное "затвердевание")

----------


## Акабум

> 1. И те и другие раздеваются когда становиться "жарко".
> 2. И те и другие работают в стрессовых условиях.
> 3. И те и другие сначала "накаляют" обстановку...доводят до "плавления", а далее полное "затвердевание")


 Я смотрю, наш спектакль для знающих дам))))
Спасибо за ответ. Вы получаете 2 пригласительных.
Жду Ваши контактные данные

----------


## Jubilee

> Дорогие друзья! Только сегодня Вы можете принять участие в розыгрыше пригласительного билета (на две персоны) на спектакль "Ladie`s NIGHT", который пройдет на сцене Театра музыкальной комедии им. М. Водяного 13 сентября в 19:00. 
> 
> Для этого Вам необходимо ответить на следующий вопрос: 
> «Что общего между представителем металлургической промышленности и стриптизёром?» 
> 
> 
> Первые 10 человек, ответившие на вопрос, получат пригласительные!!! (юмор приветствуется)
> Розыгрыш билетов проходит до 15:00 по Киевскому времени.


 И те и другие предпочитают работать с обнаженным торсом(и другими немаловажными частями тела)))))
И те и другие любят женщин (во всяком случае металлурги - геи - это как-то странно)))

----------


## wertresh

ООО! Как жарко тут у нас)))))

Дорогие любительницы Ледис Найт и те кто к этому стремиться, скоро запустим еще один увлекательный конкурс, главным призом которого, любая леди будет оооочень обрадована  Следите за темой, а так же нами в соц.сетях (ссылки на нашем сайте http://paleart.com.ua/)

Спасибо

----------


## Farmuty

> ООО! Как жарко тут у нас)))))
> 
> Дорогие любительницы Ледис Найт и те кто к этому стремиться, скоро запустим еще один увлекательный конкурс, главным призом которого, любая леди будет оооочень обрадована  Следите за темой, а так же нами в соц.сетях (ссылки на нашем сайте http://paleart.com.ua/)
> 
> Спасибо


 мы уже в ожидании))))

----------


## Саша2013

продам на сегодня 2-билета на Ladies Night по 100грн 11 ряд! 093-988-09 53

----------


## Саша2013

продам на сегодня два билета Ladies Night по 100 грн 11 ряд 093-988-09-53

----------

